# Red New Zealands Baby Bunnies



## silver0202 (Apr 21, 2016)

It's taken me 3 generations and over a year to get an all Red New Zealand line as there were none to be had in the Los Angeles area. 

Please check out my litter here...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 21, 2016)

Too cute!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 21, 2016)

I like the reds too. Looks like you have some nice ones there. Now, when folks in the LA area are looking for NZR, you will be on their radar.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 21, 2016)

I love red! adorable!


----------



## TAH (Apr 21, 2016)

I think they are absolutely adorable. I miss our rabbits we had to sell them because we are moving. I had a white new Zealand. That little white baby reminded me of her. She had one batch of baby's of 8, but when they were 4 weeks old we had someone come to buy a bunny from us and she touched the baby's after we told her not to. She had perfume so the mom freaked out and killed them all.


----------

